# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Have a question.

## Boloburn

I was watching this video series:





Does anyone know where to get snow mountain brushes/snow covered forests like the ones she used?

----------


## Azélor

Here : Sketchy Cartography Brushes by StarRaven on deviantART

but there is no snow but you can have white mountains. Just remember that brushes can only have one colour at a time. Or you can add snow on another layer.

----------


## Viking

> Here : Sketchy Cartography Brushes by StarRaven on deviantART
> 
>  Just remember that brushes can only have one colour at a time. Or you can add snow on another layer.


It is true that only one colour is put down at a time though it is worth mentioning that photoshop brush settings can cause brushes to alternate between colours and possibly even colours in between though I'd have to check.

----------


## Azélor

Yes you could set to have a colour variation between two brush strokes

----------

